# Mice going skinny and dying



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Ive got something killing my mice atm and no-one seems to be able to tell me whats wrong, they are suddenly going very skinny and dying, bellys go flat as a pancake, so far Ive had to cull 5 of my agouti, Ive spoke to the breeder I got them from and he'd happily re-supply me as he doesnt know what the problem is.

Ive got left a nursing doe and 4-5 adults, they dont appear to have any symptoms, another breeder has sent me some baycox in the post as he is having the same problem, any ideas? I really would like to try and save the remaining few

Thanks


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

How old have they been when this happened? And do you possibly have a picture of it?


----------

